# Fun With Ye' Ol' Camera in Macro Mode



## ibanezcollector (Jan 22, 2012)

Just playing around with the camera, bored on a sunday afternoon. Thought these few looked good. 


The Models  hahaha


----------



## theo (Feb 2, 2012)

Dude... you got some fluff on your fretbord 

In all seriousness, nice pics, really sharp.
What are you using?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 2, 2012)

Gsus


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha, I want to get a good macro lens to shoot random shit like this. Couple older pics I took with a kit lens:


----------



## theo (Feb 2, 2012)

what is the second one?


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Feb 2, 2012)

theo said:


> what is the second one?



Haha, it's from a lamp in my room.


----------



## theo (Feb 2, 2012)

crazy, I spent a good minute or two staring at it, trying to work out what it was


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Feb 2, 2012)

It is magical


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 11, 2012)

You got some great shots man! I want to see more


----------



## Bigsby (Feb 11, 2012)

the second pic tripped me out when you scroll up and down the picture looks like its warping thats awesome


----------



## pentecost (Feb 16, 2012)

mikemueller2112 said:


> Haha, it's from a lamp in my room.


totally thought this was some soldano tolex for a min.


----------

